# Terrarium pics...and baby CCC...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello guys,

Long time since I've been here...(just had one more son







)

Here are some pics of my snake room. Now I only keep a pair of snakes (1.1 Crotalus Cerastes Cercombus), I only have pics when they were reallyyyyyyy small, soon I will post some nice pics.

With my very best regards

Jorge Remígio

P.S. I do NOT advise keeping venomous reptiles!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow cool have you been into snakes many years?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

cueball said:


> wow cool have you been into snakes many years?


A few...but I've had a great Mentor!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Whoa. Hots. Vry brave of you. Thinking about expanding the collection at any point?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Whoa. Hots. Vry brave of you. Thinking about expanding the collection at any point?


Brave or...silly...the border is very thin...

No I am not thinking about expanding my collection...since I have do not have much free time available...for that reason I'd rather take good care of 2 snakes than to badly care many snakes...and Crotalus Cerastes Cercombus are my favorite hots


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're very cute as babies. And I'm sure wil be quite impressive when they reach adulthood.

Do you plan on continuing to house them together?

Do they pose a threat venom-wise at this size?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> They're very cute as babies. And I'm sure wil be quite impressive when they reach adulthood.
> 
> Do you plan on continuing to house them together?
> 
> Do they pose a threat venom-wise at this size?


Yes, I do plan to house them together! they are in a cage 120cmx 60cmx60cm. The only time that they will be away from each other will be during feeding time, since female Crotalus C C are extremely agressive when feeding...so an accidental bite may happen.

About the venom...the venom that they have now is exactly the same that they will have as adults...although in a smaller amount. But they do pose a lethal threat as all venomous snakes (you may not have a good reaction to the venom or you may even be allergic).

I don't know if you are interested but this species have an interesting venom mainly hemotoxic (with some necrotoxins...from what you should expect some necrosis on any bite).

Regards


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking snakes.

What and how do you feed them?

I used to have two ball pythons, but feeding venomus snakes is a different story.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Great looking snakes.
> 
> What and how do you feed them?
> 
> I used to have two ball pythons, but feeding venomus snakes is a different story.


Thank you for the kind comment to my snakes

Feed any snake is basically the same venomous or constrictor...just pay attention to the size of prey... any questions are welcome!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new additions! (I mean your son first and then the snakes!) I hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yo snake guy have you ever breed snakes?? pythons stuff like that?? its just somthin ive been wondering..


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

yep Congrats on the new Son! And nice snakes. Scared shitless of them!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> yep Congrats on the new Son! And nice snakes. Scared shitless of them!


Thank you
Is good to respect them...specially when you know that one little mistake and you can be killed or seriously injured!

Take care


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im in love <3 ... congrats on your new son, its been forever since we have talked last







.... the snakes look awesome, im jealous. well i guess ill have to work on posting my collection expantion







cause im sure you will be interested


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That is pretty cool. I would never dare keep hots, but judging from some of the pictures you've posted in the past, you probably know what your doing.

You said these were kinda old pics right? wheres our update?

I've heard that venomous baby snakes can be more dangerous because they unload all their venom, where an adult will save some or even give a "dry" bite. As long as your careful, those are some pretty little fellers.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> That is pretty cool. I would never dare keep hots, but judging from some of the pictures you've posted in the past, you probably know what your doing.
> 
> You said these were kinda old pics right? wheres our update?
> 
> I've heard that venomous baby snakes can be more dangerous because they unload all their venom, where an adult will save some or even give a "dry" bite. As long as your careful, those are some pretty little fellers.


All hots are very dangerous! I believe hots should not be kept as pets...


----------

